# East Canyon Moose



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Well, luck finally smiled on me and I drew an East Canyon moose tag. I am really excited. I figured even with 18 points I would be years away from drawing any moose tag. I have been on the unit a few times and have seen some good bulls. I am looking forward to spending many days scounting and getting to know the unit. Any help, insights or advice from those that are more familiar with the unit would be greatly appreciated! 
Thanks in advance for any help and good luck this season!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations! im excited for you. I wish I had some input for you


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Congrats! Lots of good bulls there. Should be easy to find. All the deer and elk hunters will send you right to them.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I used to see alot of moose on this unit, but numbers have been way down the past 2 -3 years. Most of this is in SL County though. I'll keep my eyes open...


----------



## NVDuckin (Apr 18, 2016)

I don't hunt of that way, but if it's anything like Wasatch West they're everywhere in the canyons. If you spend time off the trails you'll see them. If anyone drew Wasatch West I can tell you where to find a good bull. I bet he is still in the same area this year.


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

Congrats on the moose tag!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Great thing - Moose can be scouted early and are easy to spot. If you put boot to ground and find some great canyon vantage points - you will find them easy enough!

That's a great area!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Good luck! That's the unit I'd be putting in for if I hadn't given up on the moose game years ago. Lots of bulls on the unit.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

I was close to giving up on the moose game but I am glad that I stuck it out and kept applying!


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

t_boneking said:


> I was close to giving up on the moose game but I am glad that I stuck it out and kept applying!


It was easy for me. I only had 3 points, and with a basic understanding of what point creep was doing it was a no-brainer.

I am buying points for all species now that I'm out-of-state though.


----------



## SCtransplant (Jul 31, 2015)

A freezer full of moose meat sounds like a dream, good luck on your hunt, I'll PM you if I see one out that way.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

It was between Wasatch and East Canyon for me this year...and I put in for Wasatch again, with 18 points. Saw a fair amount of moose in your area last year while hunting the extended. There was one REALLY nice bull in there, that we saw after the season, so he should still be around. I'd be thrilled to run into him if I had a tag in hand!

Good luck!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

This is a great tag to have I have not seen any decline in quality of bulls. If anything it's been the opposite. There was a couple of giants harvested on this unit within the last couple of years. As for the ones that survived a couple of real good ones I watched this winter


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

congrats


----------



## Cheater (Feb 8, 2012)

In my opinion the number and quality of bulls is down a little. Having said that, I still put in every year, and think it would be an awesome tag to have. I have no doubt you'll have a great time.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Well the hunt is less than ten days away and I am way excited. I’ve seen some good bulls but the hunt for a giant continues. Here are some of the bulls I’ve seen.


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

first bull is decent. but there are much better ones on the unit.be patient wait until the rut goes full swing and I bet you find that special one


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

hazmat said:


> first bull is decent. but there are much better ones on the unit.be patient wait until the rut goes full swing and I bet you find that special one


Agreed! But, man. I think I would have a serious internal struggle going on if I had this tag and bull #1 stepped in front of me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Thanks for the input guys, I appreciate all of the help. The first bull I posted is on the hit list but I still hope to find better. I’ve got plenty of time to hunt and I am optimistic that I will turn up something better!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

3arabians said:


> hazmat said:
> 
> 
> > first bull is decent. but there are much better ones on the unit.be patient wait until the rut goes full swing and I bet you find that special one
> ...


agreed it would be tough.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

#1 is a good bull, but I agree, there are better. Good thing is that you won't have much competition, so keep track of him, but give the rut a chance to pull in a really nice bull.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Well I’ve been having a blast and I’ve been seeing some good moose but I’m yet but to pull the trigger. I’m still hoping to find a giant! I’ve got the rest of the week off to hunt and I am confident it will come together soon. I forgot any of you muzzleloader hunters or extender archery hunters see a good moose let me know. I’ll gladly share with you what I am seeing. Here are a few of the bulls I’ve passed.


----------



## t_boneking (May 22, 2014)

Well I was able to get it done yesterday on my Utah moose hunt! I had a ton of fun, saw lots of moose, saw some beautiful country and in the end I was able to get a great bull. I appreciate all of the help that was given to me from people on this site. 

Here is a quick recap of how it happened yesterday. Yesterday morning my uncle and I hiked to a good glassing point where I knew we’d would see some moose. Right off the bat I saw a cow and two smaller bulls. We glassed that canyon for a bit longer without see anything. After a little while I decided to go glass the canyon back behind us. It didn’t take long for me to see the bull I ended up shooting rutting a cow on the far hillside. A plan was made and the stalk was on. My uncle stayed where he could see the bull and he directed me in. I was able to get within 300 yards and then I set up for the shot. I was able to make one good shot, he fell in his tracks and it was over quickly. I was able to call some friends and my dad to come and help with the pack out. What made things nice was a helpful Salt Lake City watershed employee that opened a gate for us and let us load the moose into his truck. We only had a 300 yard pack to the truck. It was a great experience that I feel very fortunate to have had!


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

Wow congrats!!! Awesome!!! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## weaversamuel76 (Feb 16, 2017)

Congratulations sounds like an amazing hunt

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunttilidrop (Jun 12, 2018)

That is one fine bull there! Congrats!!


----------



## hunting777 (May 3, 2009)

Awesome bull, congrats!


----------



## Raptorman (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice work! That is an awesome bull! Congrats!


----------



## CPAjeff (Dec 20, 2014)

What a stud of a bull - congrats! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TheHunted (Feb 22, 2016)

Awesome bull, congrats!


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Nice!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

Sweet! Congrats!


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Beautiful moose! Those heads can be quite the load.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Looks like a great animal, congratulations!


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks for taking us along on the hunt with your posts, that's a great bull!


----------



## MadHunter (Nov 17, 2009)

Nice job. congratulations!


----------



## 35whelen (Jul 3, 2012)

congratulations!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

Well done - great animal, great steaks, and good times!


----------

